# Chrome Beyern Type 5 Wheels Blow-out!



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

We have a bunch of the chrome 19x8.5" Beyern Type 5 wheels in stock and ready for immediate shipment! Regular price is $399.99 per wheel. You can save $200.00 during this sale -

57586 19x8.5" Type 5 wheels - chrome finish $349.99 each!

Offer good while supplies last! 

Orders can be placed online or by calling 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763).

Have a good day!



*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS and PRICE MATCH PLUS POLICY! *

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

its more of a minor sale than a blow out, 50% is a blowout


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Ahh.... didn't know that  Ok, regular price is $700. per wheel and we are blowing them out for $349.99 each! :cheers 

j/k 

$200.00 off of a set isn't bad through. 

arty:


----------

